# NGTE Pyestock, Hampshire - August 2009



## adders0121 (Aug 3, 2009)

Visited with Ghost Walker on the first sunny day in a good month. Now, we're not the first people here, and we'll by no means be the last, this site appears to be top of the UK explorer's tourist list and I can totally see why. We didn't make it around a lot of the site, and unfortunately there were contractors working in the Airhouse ( on a sunday?!) so I return visit is definitely in order.

Here's a couple of photos from when Matthew McConaughey and Penélope Cruz explored cells 3 & 4 back in 2005;

Cell 4;






Cell 3;





And 4 years later, a bit has changed. There's no barrells of industrial waste around, but the lovely plastic cladding and evidence of the conveyor system still exist.



















































You would have thought the MOD would be a little more careful as to where they leave classified documents...


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like you had a good time in our fave playground.Adders,did you see any adders in the woods?


----------



## adders0121 (Aug 3, 2009)

I wasn't looking for any adders to be honest, was keeping an eye out for squaddies and "suspicious objects." I mean, the sign is too inviting to ignore.


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2009)

Brown folder = unclassified I'm afraid.

If they were classified they'd be in a green folder and if they were secret a red folder.


----------



## Nathanvxr (Aug 3, 2009)

Good photos, im still learning how to use my Cannon 40D to its full potential!!

You guys looked like you had a lot of kit with you tho 

Maybe bump into you again


----------



## adders0121 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just the main essentials. We were shocked you were walking around with a DSLR, without a tri-pod.


----------



## Ghost Walker (Aug 4, 2009)

Couple of mine, only of Cell 3 and Cell 4. None of the other photos looked that exciting IMO. Will dig the ones out from my first visit as well at some point.


----------



## freebird (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice work both of you. Its always interesting to see the place.


----------



## housemouse (Aug 5, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Adders,did you see any adders in the woods?



I'd heard that they had been moving reptiles etc. outside the plastic reptile fencing....not sure if that's correct or not. But don't move the sheets of corrugated stuff cos that's where they are gathering from?

Nice pictures as always.


----------



## adders0121 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ahh, so that's what the corrugated sheeting was for. We assumed it was marking out an outer-patrol route.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 5, 2009)

The fibreglass barrier in the woods runs round much of the site and is meant to keep the critters from going onto said site and addering people.One addered poor old Harvester!!


----------



## chelle (Aug 5, 2009)

*pyestock*

So long as athe adders stay in Farnborough i dont care...........Stu had an encounter with them last time he was there................vile things


----------



## Ghost Walker (Aug 5, 2009)

A few more from a previous visit...


----------



## housemouse (Aug 6, 2009)

adders0121 said:


> Ahh, so that's what the corrugated sheeting was for. We assumed it was marking out an outer-patrol route.



By the corrugated stuff, I meant that there are various bits of corrugated sheeting laid around in the woods (or so I've heard) and the critters are/were being collected/counted from under them and then moved outside barrier! 

Hope the adders survived their interaction with your members! (NOOOO what am I saying - that paints an awful picture of males with trouser snakes and snakes!)

Sorry have a tendency to wander off topic a bit!


----------



## the harvester (Aug 6, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> The fibreglass barrier in the woods runs round much of the site and is meant to keep the critters from going onto said site and addering people.One addered poor old Harvester!!



Yup sure did, accidently stood on it as it was coiled up basking in the sun, I jumped up and shat meself nearly! yelled "SNAKE" !!!!! and Stu being compasionate said "don't be stupid, keep the noise down".....as he walked past another!!


----------



## Spider212 (Aug 6, 2009)

Def need to go here, i cant resist the technology and history of this place, it is a must see, will have to organise a road trip sometime soon


----------



## King Al (Aug 7, 2009)

Excellent selection of pics GW + adders, glad you survived the roaming guard snakes


----------



## pricejs (Aug 7, 2009)

They are impressive pics. I might not bother posting my poxy abandoned school photos now!! Still, you have to start somewhere.


----------



## housemouse (Aug 8, 2009)

Couldn't resist this. I'm sure you all know where it is.






It just appeals to me cos of my age I guess!


----------



## adders0121 (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's a clip from when Craig Charles explored the place...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zNDKbWXjOM[/ame]


----------



## housemouse (Aug 19, 2009)

I believe that there have been p***y invaders here again!


----------



## the harvester (Aug 19, 2009)

housemouse said:


> I believe that there have been p***y invaders here again!



This does not come as a suprise, over the last three years plus of going here I have not only seen copper and cables slowly dissapearing but have approached people doing the theving, one group I encountered told me they had travelled from London with the sole purpose of stripping out pipes etc. Klemp' and I nearly disturbed a group of 'do as you likeys' whilst on a night mission here, heard hacksaws going and cables being pulled off walls etc just as we nearly opened the door to them we heard this noise going on!! we slunk away quickly as we had too much expensive camera kit to lose if it all went pear shaped, as we went we saw a guard with a dog going toward the tea leafs, hope they got caught.


----------



## housemouse (Sep 3, 2009)

Well apparently the planning application has been passed! Although I hear that there has been a petition but must admit that I've not seen the TV report or read the newspaper - though there is bound to be summat in local paper about it soon!

So it could be demolition time soon.


----------



## chelle (Sep 3, 2009)

housemouse said:


> Well apparently the planning application has been passed! Although I hear that there has been a petition but must admit that I've not seen the TV report or read the newspaper - though there is bound to be summat in local paper about it soon!
> 
> So it could be demolition time soon.



Shame....too see such a lovely place tumble to the ground


----------



## housemouse (Sep 3, 2009)

chelle said:


> Shame....too see such a lovely place tumble to the ground



Maybe the blue pipes will go as well!


----------



## chelle (Sep 3, 2009)

*pyestock*



housemouse said:


> Maybe the blue pipes will go as well!



Oh dear i dunno how Stu will ever survive


----------



## housemouse (Sep 3, 2009)

Maybe he can bring a piece of blue pipe home with him next time he visits!


----------



## chelle (Sep 3, 2009)

*pyestock*



housemouse said:


> Maybe he can bring a piece of blue pipe home with him next time he visits!



Please dont give him ideas Housemouse......


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 3, 2009)

Please can I have the 6 foot blue gate valve that is in number 10 exhauster(alledgedly)?I could put it in the garden!


----------



## chelle (Sep 3, 2009)

*pyestock*



klempner69 said:


> please can i have the 6 foot blue gate valve that is in number 10 exhauster(alledgedly)?i could put it in the garden!



no.....no.....noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## vmlopes (Sep 3, 2009)

This will be gone soon, my company will be doing the gas de-commission and re-installing a new main........

Demolition to start early next year............so get in there soon.............I will soon have unlimited access to the whole site...........


----------



## hpipe (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone know what the current status of the place is please, in terms of workers on site etc?
Cheers


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 23, 2009)

Its all gone,was knocked down last weekend.


----------



## hpipe (Sep 23, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Its all gone,was knocked down last weekend.



Damn those buggers! Guess I'll just go dig thru the rubble then. Want me a nice cell or two for my garden.


----------



## thebluefox (Sep 25, 2009)

Good photo's, nice to see Pyestock is still existing, when I went a couple of years ago the general feeling was that it'd be demo'd pretty soon to make way for a Tesco depot, thankfully they haven't, yet.


----------



## mookster (Sep 25, 2009)

MUST make a trip over there soon. I don't want to miss out on this one whilst it's still around


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 25, 2009)

thebluefox said:


> Good photo's, nice to see Pyestock is still existing, when I went a couple of years ago the general feeling was that it'd be demo'd pretty soon to make way for a Tesco depot, thankfully they haven't, yet.



Are you the Blue Fox who came with us 2 and half years back?If so,welcome back fella.


----------

